# what IS the emperor?



## Captain Galus (Jan 2, 2008)

according to the fluff ive been able to find, the emperor seems to be a jesus figure that is common to most religions. the wikipedia entry stated that he has walked among mankind for thousands of years; it is possible that he has been the messiah figure for EVERY religion (my own humble theory).
my theory aside, it would seem that the Golden Throne is actually a very, very bad idea for the imperium because it keeps the emperor trapped in a vegetative state, thus disallowing his soul from moving on to another vessel.
but like i said, this is all my conjecture; if anyone has any ideas please post em :victory:


----------



## loyalist42 (Sep 7, 2007)

basically, the emperor's the shit....

:biggrin:

aside from that, your analysis of the emperor as a sort of compilation of the archetypal messianic figure common to the main world religions does seem apt. as far as confining the emperor to the golden throne, what i know of imperial theology makes no mention of the emperor's soul having the ability to occupy another body (in fact, there's no mention at all of reincarnation...). it seems to me that the pragmatic reason for not simply allowing the emperor to die (assuming he would without the throne) is simply the astronomican. assumedly, the astronomican would no longer function without the emperor. if this were to happen, the imperium would be brought to its knees, as warp transit over any distance would be mind-numbingly dangerous without the beacon. 

well, that's my take on it, anyhoo...


----------



## Dirge Eterna (Apr 30, 2007)

The Emperor is the last of the Eldar humans (No, not the pointy-headed variety) that learned to reincarnate. When the Chaos Gods grew so powerful they blocked the Warp, they found it harder and harder to come back from the dead. So they commited ritual suicide and formed themselves into the Emperor, the last, best hope for Humanity. 

So now that he's "dead", they're just going to have to come up with a new plan.
-Dirge


----------



## Captain Galus (Jan 2, 2008)

wait WHAT?
the emperor is chaos?


----------



## carmichael666 (Jan 22, 2008)

No the Emperor isnt chaos. His psychic presence does exist within the warp like the chaos gods though.


----------



## Vitaeus (Jan 27, 2008)

Well that could be said for a lot of psykers. As you all probably know, pskyers' souls differ from non-psykers' in that they do not just disappear into the reaches of the Warp. Take Sanguinius for example. He was so potent a psyker that he could've easily become a demigod of the Warp after his death at the hands of Horus. That's just my 2 cents. ^_^


----------



## Dirge Eterna (Apr 30, 2007)

Except the Emperor is pretty much the God Almighty in the Warp. Only the 4 Powers combined could even hope to destroy him, and they hate each other too much to slap down the Emperor.

-Dirge


----------



## Vitaeus (Jan 27, 2008)

Very true. Khorne is too busy killing stuff to worry about killing stuff _with help_. Slaanesh is too busy sexing it up with succubi. The other 2 are doing what they do. They're all just too busy. That and they all pretty much hate each others' guts.


----------



## angels of fire (Dec 4, 2007)

Plus the 5th god...malak or something like that


----------



## Pandawithissues... (Dec 2, 2007)

Cypher heads towards the golden throne, eventually he'll reach it, euthanise the emperor, and we'll see what happens....

or we would've done if they hadn't let Andy Chambers go.


----------



## Primarch Lord CAG (Dec 5, 2007)

*He is MAN and he shall walk among us again in a glorious golden Dreadnought body built by the Tech preists of the Torch Bearers!
We will reclaim the Imperium from the traitors that infest it in the light of war!
Illuminate the dark with fire!*


----------



## demon of greed (Jan 20, 2008)

but if the emperor was to die do you realy think anyone will ever find out about it ??? 
of course not! otherwise they'd be mutiny and rebelion "oh noooo the emperor is dead we're all dooooomed dooooooooooomed i say!!" so if he was left to die which he might be it would be kept a secret just to keep moral up. of course you might think this theory is a load of rubish.


----------



## cccp (Dec 15, 2006)

supposedly a child born through the sacrifice of the most powerful ancient shamans. he was was created thousands of years ago (present time)


----------



## angels of fire (Dec 4, 2007)

A giant Golden Dreadnought would be seriously kick-ass.


----------



## Metal_Ead (Jan 30, 2008)

Captain Galus in the first post of this thread you stated that their is no fluff that states that reincarnation is a possibility for the Emperor. I dissagree, as there are stories about the Thorean faction of the Inquisition who work towards that very goal. They are named after Sabastian Thor who some say may have been a mortal vesal for some of the Emporer's power. Thier goal is to kill the Emporer only for him to be born again. It talks about them in many sources including the Inquisitor rulebook. Peace.


----------



## Alias2003 (Feb 7, 2008)

As CCCP mentioned, there emperor is in fact the by product of all the Shaman's of Earth in ancient times, combining their powers into one individual. At the time, they were losing the ability to reincarnate because Chaos was devouring the souls in the warp, so they had to create an individual who would be immortal, the result was the emperor. According to the knowledge avaliable, the emperor is human in the most basic sense, but physically/mentally/psychically greater than any other human.


I have also read that he was born around 8000 BC somewhere in the middle east, but I don't remember where I saw this.


----------



## Marneus Calgar (Dec 5, 2007)

Vitaeus said:


> Very true. Khorne is too busy killing stuff to worry about killing stuff _with help_. Slaanesh is too busy sexing it up with succubi. The other 2 are doing what they do. They're all just too busy. That and they all pretty much hate each others' guts.


Nurgle's Farting it up :wink:


----------



## Marneus Calgar (Dec 5, 2007)

Alias2003 said:


> As CCCP mentioned, there emperor is in fact the by product of all the Shaman's of Earth in ancient times, combining their powers into one individual. At the time, they were losing the ability to reincarnate because Chaos was devouring the souls in the warp, so they had to create an individual who would be immortal, the result was the emperor. According to the knowledge avaliable, the emperor is human in the most basic sense, but physically/mentally/psychically greater than any other human.
> 
> 
> I have also read that he was born around 8000 BC somewhere in the middle east, but I don't remember where I saw this.


If he was around about this time, wouldn't GW have implemented a similar character into fantasy? Cause i dont know a lot and is there a Emporer like figure?


----------



## Alias2003 (Feb 7, 2008)

Marneus Calgar said:


> If he was around about this time, wouldn't GW have implemented a similar character into fantasy? Cause i dont know a lot and is there a Emporer like figure?


If you look at any reliable 40k source it mentions the Emperor being born roughly during 8000 B.C somewhere in Antolia or the Middle East. (I've seen both mentioned) 
I don't know why they would implement a character into fantasy like this as he would be vastly overpowered.(Just my two cents) If during the future when there are weapons of unbelievable power and he walks among mankind like a God, I can not imagine what kind of destruction he could wrought in the fantasy world. 

Can anyone confirm if the Fantasy and 40k Worlds are linked anyways. I always thought they were seperate, but can anoyne confirm/disprove this? Thanks


----------



## War_Ape (Jan 7, 2008)

Some people think that the world Warhammer Fantasy takes place on is a real planet in the 40K universe, its just cut off from the rest of the galaxy by warp storms. However, I've never read any canon that genuinly backs up this claim; and as far as I know, there isn't a "god like" messiah figure in WH Fantasy (although admittedly I don't have much expierence in the WH Fantasy fluff).

And as far as the emperor's death going unnoticed, wouldn't his passing disrupt the Astropath and make warp travel for the Imperium impossible?


----------



## rgw (Jan 29, 2008)

War_Ape said:


> And as far as the emperor's death going unnoticed, wouldn't his passing disrupt the Astropath and make warp travel for the Imperium impossible?


Another reason we need the Emperor hooked up to the Golden Throne is the fact that he is holding off all the demons in the human-built section of the webway. Otherwise, all the demons that hate mankind would have a real good starting place for a rampage.


----------



## Andros (Dec 10, 2007)

Vitaeus said:


> Very true. Khorne is too busy killing stuff to worry about killing stuff _with help_. Slaanesh is too busy sexing it up with succubi. The other 2 are doing what they do. They're all just too busy. That and they all pretty much hate each others' guts.


Tzeentch won't want an end to the Emperor, it gives Tzeentch a good reason to scheme behind the other Gods backs :so_happy:

And Khorne won't care, having the Empeoror around means that more blood will flow seeing as Imperial Guard tend to die alot :laugh:

Slaanesh, well he gets alot of pleasure things going around with the Imperials........ dirty minded fools :ireful2:

Nurgle, well seeing as the Emperor is a rotting corpse now, I guess he's happy seeing as the Emperor is dead and rotting now :grin: Just not dying right cos of the Golden Throne, someone cut the power already :shok:


----------



## Marneus Calgar (Dec 5, 2007)

Alias2003 said:


> If you look at any reliable 40k source it mentions the Emperor being born roughly during 8000 B.C somewhere in Antolia or the Middle East. (I've seen both mentioned)
> I don't know why they would implement a character into fantasy like this as he would be vastly overpowered.(Just my two cents) If during the future when there are weapons of unbelievable power and he walks among mankind like a God, I can not imagine what kind of destruction he could wrought in the fantasy world.
> 
> Can anyone confirm if the Fantasy and 40k Worlds are linked anyways. I always thought they were separate, but can anoyne confirm/disprove this? Thanks


I dont know, i see fantasy as historic places, as i've heard there is timelines in the Warhammer army book, and some date from somthing like 1300AD. So... I dont know...


----------



## cccp (Dec 15, 2006)

some think sigmar (WHF) is similar to the emperor.


----------



## Marneus Calgar (Dec 5, 2007)

cccp said:


> some think sigmar (WHF) is similar to the emperor.


Well, as somone said, the emporer would have been far to strong, but does anyone know exactly how he aquired so much power? Who knows what 48,000 can do to you...


----------



## Alias2003 (Feb 7, 2008)

Marneus Calgar said:


> Well, as somone said, the emporer would have been far to strong, but does anyone know exactly how he aquired so much power? Who knows what 46,000 can do to you...


I think like the primarch's were perfect human beings, the emperor was also perfect. Everything about him was created to be the image of an immortal being of immense power. if you look back into the lore, it says thousands of shamans sacraficed themselves to give birth to the emperor. 

Obviously you can look at it from many angles, but I believe that somehow the souls/powers passed from all those shamans into the emperor directly. Yet, the lore also says the emperor wandered the Earth for thousands of years aiding mankind in their darkest hours from the shadows. In the 40k Universe though the emperor is described as a being as tall as the primarch's who were said to be 9 feet tall, and how the emperor managed to walk Earth for thousands of years being this tall is beyond me. Anyway i think it leaves the mind open to some imagination and lets us create our own little stories.


----------



## Marneus Calgar (Dec 5, 2007)

Alias2003 said:


> I think like the primarch's were perfect human beings, the emperor was also perfect. Everything about him was created to be the image of an immortal being of immense power. if you look back into the lore, it says thousands of shamans sacraficed themselves to give birth to the emperor.
> 
> Obviously you can look at it from many angles, but I believe that somehow the souls/powers passed from all those shamans into the emperor directly. Yet, the lore also says the emperor wandered the Earth for thousands of years aiding mankind in their darkest hours from the shadows. In the 40k Universe though the emperor is described as a being as tall as the primarch's who were said to be 9 feet tall, and how the emperor managed to walk Earth for thousands of years being this tall is beyond me. Anyway i think it leaves the mind open to some imagination and lets us create our own little stories.


Well it does say from the shadows, so it suggests he was waiting for the right time to reveal himself like it says in mankind's darkest hours so, 41st millenium seems about right, as mankind hasn't had such dark hour in years and years... The emporer takes humanity and builds up from what it was/is


----------



## Cato Sicarius (Feb 21, 2008)

All in all The Emperor is an immortal God who has INFINITE POWER and is supposed to but can't die from a broken back, a popped eye, a slit wrist, a slashed open heart and a mentally damaged brain... ...who thought up this guy?


----------



## inqusitor_me (Jan 27, 2008)

tbh my theroy is that hes a star god as well as the hive mind and the mechien sprit.
thats just me tho


----------



## bob3472 (Feb 20, 2008)

He is the Emperor!!!!!!! What more does man need? why do you question? you have been given a savior, a being wonderfully and fearfully made and you quarrel against the very idea that He Is that He Is! when will humanity learn to accept, to have faith! *shakes head*

"All right, sermons over, kill them all and bring in the next batch!"

*EDIT* sorry if this post was confusing. dirge eterna sent me a warning message about it. it was just a joke although i guess he didnt get it. Hespithe said i should add smilies so you know it is so here they are!


----------



## Death Shroud (Mar 1, 2008)

The Emperor was born in Central Anatolia (which is part of modern day Turkey) in the 8th millenium BC, which is why he has a bronzed look, dark hair and makes awesome kebabs (mmmm kebabs).


----------



## Emperor's Fang (Feb 28, 2008)

For me the Emperor planned all of the troubles humanity has been facing. I mean He is supposed to be all knowing and all seeing, so how did he not see Horus betraying him. Heres the reason each of the Primarchs represent a facet of his personality (ie. Horus the hunger for power, Rogal Dorn being devoted to his word, Mortarion just being plain stubborn, Angron the bloodthirsty slayer, Magnus the thirst for knowledge, etc. etc, etc.) and He simply wants to see which aspect of himself is the most dominant and when that aspect reigns supreme, he will manifest Himself in that body and cast the soul that was there into the Golden Throne to fuel the Astronomicon so that he can roam the Galaxy again.


----------



## Alias2003 (Feb 7, 2008)

It is said with the gift of foresight the emperor had to have seen Horus's betrayal, but could not accept it. For the first time in thousands of years, the Emperor had other super humans beings (The Primarchs) who were similar to him. He was able to forge a bond with them, and then to think that they would betray him was to much for him, much less his closest son. As a result you can see how the Emperor lashed out at his other sons even, and it tooks the massacre of the loyalists before he saw the truth.


----------



## Kronus (Mar 1, 2008)

Death Shroud said:


> The Emperor was born in Central Anatolia (which is part of modern day Turkey) in the 8th millenium BC, which is why he has a bronzed look, dark hair and makes awesome kebabs (mmmm kebabs).


How did you find out the truth Death shroud, I was under the belief only myself, the High Lords of Terra and a few other members of the Conclave were aware of the Emperor's true identity as a kebab vendor. Clearly you knew far more then you should. You imperil the emperors position with your inflammatory statements, let it be known I shall call for the charge of Estremis Diabolus against your and any who would spread such malicious lies.


----------



## Death Shroud (Mar 1, 2008)

Lord Kronus said:


> How did you find out the truth Death shroud, I was under the belief only myself, the High Lords of Terra and a few other members of the Conclave were aware of the Emperor's true identity as a kebab vendor. Clearly you knew far more then you should. You imperil the emperors position with your inflammatory statements, let it be known I shall call for the charge of Estremis Diabolus against your and any who would spread such malicious lies.


The two warlord class titans guarding the front of his kebab shop kinda give it away.:biggrin:


----------



## Tau Chaotix (Mar 1, 2008)

the empperor doesntjust own a kebab vendor now, he own mcdonalds too.


----------



## Pariah Mk.231 (Mar 2, 2008)

Going back to the question about the Fantasy world being a planet in the 40K universe, there is ALOT of evidence around that supports it, such as the old ones terraforming the planet, creating the polar gates and the races.
In the Necron 'dex, it also suggests adapting Lizzies to fight the Necrons as the "Servents of the Old Ones".
The Liber Chaotica books really lend to this theory too, as the author writes about seeing things from the 40k universe in his visions.

However, GW has firmly stated there is absolutely no connection between the 2 games, nothing, not ever, never was, never will be, leave it, it ain't happening.
But people will still always see a connection, and I am one of them, screw what GW says. If they want to put all this evidence out there and then say "Oh, just ignore that", then it's their problem.

Oh, and just for the record Khorne is not Khaine, nor one of his 1000 aspects, or anything like him at all ... according to GW of course.


----------



## Kronus (Mar 1, 2008)

Pariah Mk.231 said:


> Oh, and just for the record Khorne is not Khaine, nor one of his 1000 aspects, or anything like him at all ... according to GW of course.


Oh yes i am completely convince by GW's assurances that Khaine is not just another aspect of khorne (who is known to have 1000's) despite the gods having extremely similar lusts for blood, similar names, that both their servants are a bunch of fanatic blood letting phsycos etc :crazy: 

Even if this was the case you would be worshipping khorne in worshiping Khaine since every murder, act of petty violence etc done in the name of the God of Murder ultimately strengthens the Blood God.



Pariah Mk.231 said:


> .In the Necron 'dex, it also suggests adapting Lizzies to fight the Necrons as the "Servents of the Old Ones".


Space Lizards would be really neat. I have to agree there is strong evidence that the warhammer Old Ones, all powerful intersteller travels who used to rule the Lizardman millenia prior to warhammer, are one in the same to those who fought the Ctan and the Necrons


----------



## Tau Chaotix (Mar 1, 2008)

Lord Kronus said:


> Oh yes i am completely convince by GW's assurances that Khaine is not just another aspect of khorne (who is known to have 1000's) despite the gods having extremely similar lusts for blood, similar names, that both their servants are a bunch of fanatic blood letting phsycos etc :crazy:
> 
> Even if this was the case you would be worshipping khorne in worshiping Khaine since every murder, act of petty violence etc done in the name of the God of Murder ultimately strengthens the Blood God.
> 
> ...


i was looking in an old battle book for Fantasy, and one of the Chaos peaple had a symbol on their hat which was *VERY* similar the the symbol of Khorne. Was that the symbol of this other dude.


Maybe Khaine was like...Khornes great grand pappy.


----------



## Emperor's Fang (Feb 28, 2008)

_NEWS FLASH_
Just dug up my old Inqusition War books, looks like the Emperor is supposed to be the God theat brings the four great Gods of Chaos into balance. This new entity is supposed to be called the NUMEN, and looks like the Harlequins want to control it (didn't the gits learn not to screw with things when they created Slaneesh and he started banging and spanking everything and everyone LOL)


----------



## Death Shroud (Mar 1, 2008)

I think the Old Ones were capable of a spot of dimension hopping so it's quite possible that it's the same Old Ones even if both systems are in seperate universes, same with chaos (being a seperate dimension again). They probably have a variation of their reptilian servents posted in most if not all of the dimensions visited.
That's how I see it (though the old fluff was that the warhammer world was cut off from everywhere else by the warp (or warp storms).


----------



## G_Morgan (Mar 3, 2008)

The Emperor is your god and father of all humanity.


----------



## Nightbringer416 (Feb 16, 2008)

G_Morgan said:


> The Emperor is your god and father of all humanity.



hmmm.. disagree with you there bud.


----------



## revenant13 (Feb 15, 2008)

thought he was born in 10k BC? oh well. i do remember reading he decided to wait around for the right time to reveal himself. i know that he is older than all the chaos gods by like 4k years at least.


----------



## normtheunsavoury (Mar 20, 2008)

the idea of the emperor trapped in the golden throne is a metaphor of the stagnation of the empire. the greatest human ever to have lived has been killed by his favourite son and the rest of humanity cannot let their 'god' die. 
if you look at it this way it shows how the chaos powers have become so strong, first of all khorne because of the eternal warfare, undying loyalty to the emperor means his servants continue the war he started.
then nurgle, the stagnation of a great empire means that slowly even the most loyal will lose hope.
tzeench, the rulers of the empire scheme and plot to maintain the status quo while others strive for change
and finally slaanesh, in a universe so bleak and brutal humanity will naturally move towards anything that is gratifying no matter how perverse

thats my opinion anyway


----------



## Hodgepodge (Mar 27, 2008)

normtheunsavoury said:


> the idea of the emperor trapped in the golden throne is a metaphor of the stagnation of the empire. the greatest human ever to have lived has been killed by his favourite son and the rest of humanity cannot let their 'god' die.
> if you look at it this way it shows how the chaos powers have become so strong, first of all khorne because of the eternal warfare, undying loyalty to the emperor means his servants continue the war he started.
> then nurgle, the stagnation of a great empire means that slowly even the most loyal will lose hope.
> tzeench, the rulers of the empire scheme and plot to maintain the status quo while others strive for change
> ...


cool opinion


----------



## striking scorpion (Nov 11, 2007)

he is like sigmar from WHFB


----------



## revenant13 (Feb 15, 2008)

cept he would own sigmar in cc lol


----------



## GoRy (Apr 1, 2008)

The chaos powers all pre-dated the Emperors control of Humanity, Slaanesh being the youngest of them all. I remember reading on Wikipedia somewhere, I think about the C'Tan or Necrontyr, that it may indirectly be related to the Nightbringinger instilling the belief of self-preservation into all races (except, ironically, the orks). It would certainly explain Khorne, anyway. But remember at the moment of the Emperors inception it was due to the Chaos powers growing in the warp so it definately couldn't have been due to Humanity at the time.

I also remember a mis-written piece of fiction suggesting that Sigmar might have been the 2nd or 12th (im not sure on 12th I think its 11th or 12th) Primarch in an effort to tie together both universes, but they retconned this (it was in a pre ed120 White Dwarf I think).


----------



## Dirge Eterna (Apr 30, 2007)

They also said that the Warhammer world was a planet in the Imperium, but that was also recinded. The Emperor is a conglomeration of thousands of minds all reincarnated together as the last great hope for Mankind. He was born before any of you existed, and rose to power in the late M29. He united the factions of techno-barbarians and humans, and conquered the universe, before being nearly-killed by Horus. This brings us to the M41, where he continues to melt into black ooze in the Golden Throne.

-Dirge


----------



## Captain Galus (Jan 2, 2008)

hmm...judging from what ive read, terra in m29 is torn by thousands of years of war (desolated), and ruled primarily by techno-barbarians (post-apocalyptic dudes with mohawks and cars that run on pig poo poo)...is it so much of a stretch to imagine that the Emperor is in fact...
MELL GIBSON THE ROAD WARRIOR!!!!


----------



## GoRy (Apr 1, 2008)

Possible but I'm not quite sure the Emperor shared his Anti-semitic views considering 40k backstory would suggest he was actually Jesus 

Slightly more on topic, Wasn't the Emperor leader *of* the Techno-barbarians rather than all people on Terra *being* techno-barbarians? I can't remember the book, I think it was a Horus Heresy one, talking about a nation of Sorcerers on Earth during the Dark ages between the Golden Age of Technology and the Emperors coming?


----------



## jman (Feb 20, 2008)

War_Ape said:


> Some people think that the world Warhammer Fantasy takes place on is a real planet in the 40K universe, its just cut off from the rest of the galaxy by warp storms. However, I've never read any canon that genuinly backs up this claim; and as far as I know, there isn't a "god like" messiah figure in WH Fantasy (although admittedly I don't have much expierence in the WH Fantasy fluff).
> 
> And as far as the emperor's death going unnoticed, wouldn't his passing disrupt the Astropath and make warp travel for the Imperium impossible?


there is one from what i know about empire fluff (not much) sigmar was like the first emporeoer


----------



## jeppax (Jan 2, 2008)

> And as far as the emperor's death going unnoticed, wouldn't his passing disrupt the Astropath and make warp travel for the Imperium impossible?


This so caled The Emperor is just a soul that returns to a new boddy ewery time its old one dies. 
Atleast its what i understand it like,but i might be wrong.


----------



## Unknown Primarch (Feb 25, 2008)

all i know is the emperor is the sizzle. the eldar gods got destroyed by the chaos gods but the chaos gods wouldnt/couldnt kill the emperor themselves even when he was a normal (ish) man. now he has gained more powers he is even harder. even though he has been gaining power through worship so have the chaos gods but seeing as there is 4 of them and they still dont try anything it proves the emperor, totally KOed in the throne, still scares the shit out of the ruinous powers. then when the emperor gets his tag team partner in the new eldar god its lights out for chaos even if they bring out malal. GALAXY SAVED


----------



## loyalist42 (Sep 7, 2007)

heresy, galus! heresy most foul! 

how can that be, when it is absolute fact that the god-emperor of mankind is, in fact, the reincarnation of...










CHUCK NORRIS!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Captain Galus (Jan 2, 2008)

touche, loyalist! k:


----------



## chrisman 007 (Jan 3, 2008)

He is a chicken nugget in a big chair.


----------



## vindur (Apr 1, 2008)

angels of fire said:


> A giant Golden Dreadnought would be seriously kick-ass.


Dread no,no,no 
they are called emperor class titans for a reason. they are prototypes for him:biggrin:


----------



## Darkoan (Oct 18, 2010)

GoRy said:


> Possible but I'm not quite sure the Emperor shared his Anti-semitic views considering 40k backstory would suggest he was actually Jesus
> 
> Slightly more on topic, Wasn't the Emperor leader *of* the Techno-barbarians rather than all people on Terra *being* techno-barbarians? I can't remember the book, I think it was a Horus Heresy one, talking about a nation of Sorcerers on Earth during the Dark ages between the Golden Age of Technology and the Emperors coming?


The HH books suggest the Emperor developed the proto-astartes to quell the techno barbarians (think Chiang Kaishek in China), rather than lead one/many against the others. I just cant see him taking on the role of (as expertly suggested) Mel Gibson and lending with the ferals, techno-barbarianing his way across Terra's scorched ocean basins.

Who knows. The guy apparently couldnt keep 1/2 his kids from wanting to kill him, so all bets are off with the big E.

All I know is, there is every likelihood the the Emperor was, by 31k, sick of humanity and simply wanted to become the next Warp god. Seeing Slaneesh's birth he saw how it could happen. My theory has been fleshed out elsewhere...


----------



## gen.ahab (Dec 22, 2009)

Holly shit. 2 years? Fuck that has to be a record. Darkoan, read the date before you post. This is 2 years old.


----------



## NiceGuyEddy (Mar 6, 2010)

gen.ahab said:


> Holly shit. 2 years? Fuck that has to be a record. Darkoan, read the date before you post. This is 2 years old.


But haven't you heard? Lux just found out that the emperor is a c'tan....


----------



## gen.ahab (Dec 22, 2009)

Holly shit! Really? Preach the good news!


----------



## WinZip (Oct 9, 2010)

NiceGuyEddy said:


> But haven't you heard? Lux just found out that the emperor is a c'tan....


:laugh: a funny thread that was, perfect for popcorn eating opcorn:


----------



## Darkoan (Oct 18, 2010)

2 1/2 years.

It was such a good thread it deserved re-ignition. Fine.


----------



## klaswullt (Feb 25, 2012)

He is space hittler first and formost.

the Emperor, is created 150.000 BC with powers that made him immortal
and sterile.
The Emperor, is as far as we know atheist and anti-religious.
His becoming a god, is an ironic twist.
He is an extraordinary man, like Cesear who is worshiped as a god
after his quasi-death.

YES, he is a symbol of all manner of WESTERN religion,
NOT ALL WORLD RELIGION.
The world religions are Christianity,Islam, Judaism, Hinduism, Budhism and
miiscelanious similar animist religions.
The Emperor also refers to greek-roman mythology but that is it.
Its not like there is anything overly oriental about him.


In cannon, the Emp is union of psykers reborn as a single individual
why? who knows. Nothing makes sense becouse chaos didnt exist back then
as far as mankind was concerned.
Mankind had no psykers back then that means no chaos and no Emperor.
Was the Emperor created to preserve human warp power that we lost somehow?,
no becouse mankind didnt have warp powers back then.


In my own theory:
The Emperior is the collective genetic reincarnation
of all great humans from history.
He is created by the old ones and probably controlled by the old ones
until the old ones died.
He have reincarned all the time, like Doctor Who.
He is the authoritarian archetype, Cesear, Napoleon, Hittler and Stalin
but probably also religios and scientific persons.

In both cannon and my theory:
The Emperor remembers more and more knowledge from all
the persons that formed him, the older he get.
In the end he embodies the collective human culture and knowledge
which made him such a creat tactican and scientists.
This is how he raised to become the galactic dictator 
and enginer his weapons and super soldiers.


----------



## klaswullt (Feb 25, 2012)

NiceGuyEddy said:


> But haven't you heard? Lux just found out that the emperor is a c'tan....


He almost had to be... perhaps he is the void dragon somehow.
I mean, he is undead and eat thausands of souls...

No wait... Cthan dont have warp.


----------

